# Question about pen blanks



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I'll be heading for the deer lease in a couple of weeks and would like to cut some mesquite. I'm thinking about making pens for the lease members and rancher from Mesquite off the lease. Might even try some wine stoppers for a couple of our winos and the rancher (although I'm not sure a bottle ever gets re-corked). I would appreciate suggestions on how to do this - should I cut limbs or is there any figure there? Would I be better off cutting chunks where limbs branch off or the tree forks? Should I turn them wet or do they need to dry for a while? If they need to dry should I cut them into 1" slabs and let them dry for awhile before cutting into blanks? Obviously, I've never done this so any and all advice will be appreciated.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

V....if I need mesquite blanks...I just find Galvbay and look pitiful..and , VOILA, like magic...a box of blanks arrives by UPS... 

Seriously, though...I really dunno that much about cutting the wood. I would think that gnarly roots and branches would give the most interesting wood..and I think that if ya cut them in 1x1 sticks , they would dry enough pretty quick. Might just look for some 'dead' branches or sumthin'..

Ya gotta get one of the other guys to give ya some 'real' advice on this 'un.

Good luck..sounds like a great idea..You're gonna be VERY popular with a bunch of ranchers, hunters and winos...LOL


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm no expert but this is the internet so here goes my opinion. Plus, I'm sure there is some experts here that can correct us if we are wrong.

If you are gonna cut green I would get a crotch (where the tree splits) or areas where it branches. This should give more figure to the wood.

Green will have to be dried. You can cut into blanks a little over sized, like 1x1x6 and wax the ends and then let it dry.
You might find some already down that won't have to dry near as long.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Viking...if you are ever in the Deer Park area, give me a shout. I'm sure I can set you up with a few mesquite pen and stopper blanks. If you are going to cut your own, big is better! Look for mistletoe growth and burls. I'll 'process' the wood if you bring it...lol.
gb


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks guys. Any idea how long it would need to dry if I cut it in 1X1 strips? Also, what do you mean about the Mistletoe? We have Mistletoe in the Mesquite but it seems to be high on small branches. Is this what you are talking about? Appreciate the offer Galvbay - I do get over that way from time to time. I'm sure I'll be begging for advice on the stoppers when I get to it.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Here's a link for that mistletoe burl. The smaller burls can have some amazing grain patterns. Good luck!
http://www.mesquiteburl.com/gallery.cfm


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I'll be on the lookout for it. Sure should be some there as a lot of the trees have Mistletoe in them.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Ran an errand the other day. Stopped by GB's house and gave him the Tortuga Jim look (it's a lot like a sad clown face) and it worked! Have a Father/Son set of duck calls drying right now. Spectacular wood, and the calls are simply gorgeous! Pictures when they are finished. 



I need to find some BIG wood to repay this favor. Thanks GB!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

LOL, Richard...I TOLD ya it works !!!! 

j/k, GB...you are too kind to all of us.. Turned a slimline out of a stick of Washington State Apple Burl I found in that 'goodie' box ya sent me.. It turned out real nice.. I LUV trying out new woods...Gonna stick to them for a while. Danged sick and tired of turning acrylics and antlers...and my tools could use a 'breather' as well.. Bout wore out my sharpening system with them thangs..not to mention the inch or so I've had to grind off the gouges, etc.

Thanks again, Jim (& Karen)....and ET..post up them pix..:wink:


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

That should turn out great - looking forward to seeing the results.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*wood*



EndTuition said:


> Ran an errand the other day. Stopped by GB's house and gave him the Tortuga Jim look (it's a lot like a sad clown face) and it worked! Have a Father/Son set of duck calls drying right now. Spectacular wood, and the calls are simply gorgeous! Pictures when they are finished.
> 
> I need to find some BIG wood to repay this favor. Thanks GB!


Thats an awsome piece of mesquite G.b you have any more like that i may have some cocobolo to trade!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

These are not finished yet, but may be another week drying with the humidity we are having so I'll post them up as is, and again when I'm done. They will be like glass when they are finished. I promise(HOPE!). Just wanted everyone to see why I like mesquite so much for duck calls. GB, I hope you feel I did the wood some justice.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Man....that's an 'hierloom', Richard !!!

Muy pretty......


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Outstanding! That is some nice mesquite. Good Job.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

ET...man oh man..those are nice! That top one really has the character to it...great job. It's amazing that a chunk of wood headed for the smoker ends up as a great piece of 'working art'. Glad to help out and I know that wood appreciates it too! lol. gb

ps...the first picture of that mesquite makes it look huge!


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

That was headed for the smoker? I may never use mesquite on the pit again.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

You know, it did look a lot bigger in the pic. I got two 1.5" square by 8" blanks out of it and about 8 pen blanks. It looked big enough to use for a mantle in the pic. Thanks again for the wood. I'm on the lookout for a piece to return the favor with.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Another question - are the Slimline pen kits from Penn State OK? They're mighty cheap and look like they would be good to practice on. Any thoughts? Finally moved my drill press to the shop from the other house so after dropping another few hundred bucks at Woodcraft I think I have everything I need to get started. I have a few pen kits but would like to order some more for more practice.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

V..Penn State is an OK company. I've used them a lot..Good shipping..good stock..

One thing (per Bobby) you can call the guy at www.woodturningz.com and he will sell you the same stuff at PSIs quantity prices..As a matter of fact, he asks you to order from him using the Penn State catalog..or online numbers.. You'd do better with him if you call his number on his website..He NEVER answers the phone..just leave your number on his voicemail and he'll call you back in a few minutes....Don't ask me ..I don't understand either..LOL.. On the phone he can tell you what he has in stock. PennState is also very helpful on the phone if you wanna order that way..I usually just order off their internet site...Any questions..lemme know...jim


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I always keep some slimline pen kits onhand. I ues the fancy kits from PSI cause they are cheaper. Woodturningz won't sell you these same kits cheaper. They are the kits that woodturningz sell for $2 and PSI sells for $1.55 I think. I always try to have at least 30 to 40 of them onhand.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Rather than start my own tread. Here is one I made last week, mesquite is awesome to finish.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Bobby said:


> I always keep some slimline pen kits onhand. I ues the fancy kits from PSI cause they are cheaper. Woodturningz won't sell you these same kits cheaper. They are the kits that woodturningz sell for $2 and PSI sells for $1.55 I think. I always try to have at least 30 to 40 of them onhand.


They have a 30 piece assortment of the funline slimlines for $43.50 - $1.45 each. Certainly won't be a major crisis if I screw one up.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Viking48 said:


> They have a 30 piece assortment of the funline slimlines for $43.50 - $1.45 each. Certainly won't be a major crisis if I screw one up.


That is why I keep them onhand. If somebody comes over and is interested in turning I can help them make a slimline pen and man it makes them happy. I got lots of blanks of all different kinds of wood. I also make most my cartridge pens from them.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Profish, your call looks great and I know it sounds good! 
Keep it up !


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Bobby said:


> That is why I keep them onhand. If somebody comes over and is interested in turning I can help them make a slimline pen and man it makes them happy. I got lots of blanks of all different kinds of wood. I also make most my cartridge pens from them.


Glad to see you bought her some new clothes.







Got the new grinder and Wolverine jig set up and sharpened all the tools - old ones and the new ones you suggested from Harbor Freight (did I tell you I finally found them in Lake Charles?). Played with a block of wood and sharp tools sure make a difference. Wanted to make a pen but didn't have time - it was getting late and my granddaughter had a million questions and supper was ready etc. etc. Maybe later.


----------

